# New Collar



## CaliandBear

I won Bear a new collar for his B-day that is coming up on may 13th. I know its early but that's ok lol. Its a 2" Knight Templar from Bully Mart, i also have another collar that i recently won for Cali, its a BSL collar but pictures have to wait until i get the collar


----------



## Shamrockmommy

Lovely! Reallyl brings out his eyes!


----------



## NutroGeoff

That one is pretty awesome! I like it!


----------



## CaliandBear

I think i am becoming a collarholic, lol i have 5 bully mart collars now, well 4 just waiting on my 5th one to come for my female


----------



## sozzle

What a gorgeous collar, that would look awesome on my boys too but being greyhounds they have to wear martingales. We have about 11 collars, would love to buy more but don't have the finances at the moment. I put a different one on every weekend.


----------



## NutroGeoff

CaliandBear said:


> I think i am becoming a collarholic, lol i have 5 bully mart collars now, well 4 just waiting on my 5th one to come for my female


Oh wow. That's quite a few! Haha.


----------



## CaliandBear

ya 5 leather collars to me is pretty good, I do want to get more but from other brands like cali collars, paco and, Stillwater kennels, there's more but cant think of the top of my head


----------



## jesshymanf

His collar is cute! Where did you get that?


----------



## CaliandBear

jesshymanf said:


> His collar is cute! Where did you get that?


Bully Mart


----------



## NutroGeoff

CaliandBear said:


> ya 5 leather collars to me is pretty good, I do want to get more but from other brands like cali collars, paco and, Stillwater kennels, there's more but cant think of the top of my head


Oh wow. I'm definitely going to have to get some soon.


----------



## CaliandBear

you wont be disappointed in the quality and make of her collars, you should join her bully mart auction fb page, you can get some pretty neat deals when bidding, i just won a BSl collar 40 dollars, that was an awesome price


----------



## NutroGeoff

I do like the on facebook. I haven't tried to do the auction yet. Maybe I'll check that out soon.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Looks fantastic, and really brings out those beautiful eyes!


----------



## CaliandBear

thank you


----------



## NutroGeoff

Do you know when the next auction is?


----------



## CaliandBear

NutroGeoff said:


> Do you know when the next auction is?


no i don't, if your on her fb auction page, she updates, sometimes she has daily bids she had 2 days ago i believe, a BSl collar, a knight Templar collar and a leash


----------



## NutroGeoff

CaliandBear said:


> no i don't, if your on her fb auction page, she updates, sometimes she has daily bids she had 2 days ago i believe, a BSl collar, a knight Templar collar and a leash


Oh wow. I don't see many of their posts. I don't know why. I will have to figure that out.


----------



## CaliandBear

NutroGeoff said:


> Oh wow. I don't see many of their posts. I don't know why. I will have to figure that out.


this is the auction page Bully Mart Gear - Collar Auctions & Events Group she also has a fb page just called Bully Mart and auctions arnt held there


----------



## NutroGeoff

CaliandBear said:


> this is the auction page Bully Mart Gear - Collar Auctions & Events Group she also has a fb page just called Bully Mart and auctions arnt held there


A high see that's probably why I haven't seen them. Haha. I must have liked the wrong page.


----------

